# Too much essential oil?



## Ande64 (Dec 4, 2012)

I made my third batch of soap yesterday and I think I added too much essential oil.  My first two batches were simple, unscented recipes and they turned out great.  My third batch was a two pound batch and I wanted to add .9 oz of essential oil.  I was having trouble with my scale and I think I added way too much essential oil.  It smells very strong so I looked at the two bottles of oils that I used and it looks like I put close to 2 fluid ounces in my two pound batch of soap.  Does that sound like way too much, and if so, is there anything I can do at this point?  Thanks!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 4, 2012)

Which Essential Oils did you use? That will make a difference whether its WAY too much or not.
1 oz per pound of oils = 6.25%
The advised usage rate for most oils is 3%. This information varies depending on the oil and who's information you're referencing. Lavender Oil can be used at a higher rate, Clove Oil at a MUCH lower rate.
If it turns out that you used too much, you could grate or chop up your batch and add it to an equal amount of fresh "plain" soap to distribute the scent more and sort of "dilute" it. All is not lost!  :wink:


----------



## Ande64 (Dec 4, 2012)

That's what I was hoping I could do - make more unscented soap and add the two together.  I'm just not sure how to do that.  The essential oils I used were lavender and lemongrass.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 4, 2012)

Lavender is ok...Lemongrass can be a skin sensitizer, but even it is more along the "tamer" oils, for lack of a better word.

If it worries you, then try this:
Make a fresh batch of plain unscented soap batter and bring it to trace. 
Take your over scented soap and chop it into super small pieces.
Add your chopped up soap to your new soap and glop it into your mold.

If you do it soon while your over scented soap is still soft this will work better. Otherwise, you'll need to rebatch in a crockpot, which is a bit more involved.


----------



## petrolejka (Dec 4, 2012)

I just used those Eo about a week ago. I did 0.5oz of each in 3lb batch and the smell was so overwhelming at first. But it's been about a week now I think and it's starting to get really mild. Especially the lemongrass was really strong at first. 2oz in 2lbs would probably make me sick but I like light scented stuff. 

Hope you can dilute it with fresh soap as suggested


----------



## FOhoarder (Dec 4, 2012)

Brambleberry has a fragrance calculator that lists eos as well...

http://www.brambleberry.com/Pages/Fragr ... lator.aspx


----------



## LadyM (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought .5 to 1 oz ppo was the standard measure for EO?  
Some are stronger and can be less, but I don't think what you used sounds off base.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 5, 2012)

If you shred your soap and then put it into the new batch it will melt in quite nicely...  well if you hot process it... :wink:


----------



## Ande64 (Dec 5, 2012)

After looking at the EO calculator on Brambleberry that FOhoarder mentioned, it looks like I'm just a little over the amount for a strong scent, so I decided to keep the soap as it is and see what happens.  I cut the bars today and I'm thrilled with how they look.  The scent is a little overwhelming now, but hopefully it will fade some.  Thanks again everyone for your help, this is a great forum!


----------

